# soaking temp?



## james (Aug 23, 2008)

what is a good saoking temp for a one year old DT?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Aug 23, 2008)

I usually run the water over my forearm. Whatever feels warm, but doesn't sting is what I use. The reason I use my forearm, is my hands are tough and not as sensitive to heat.


----------

